
Making a website shouldn't be that difficult - IlPeach
http://blog.smartart.it/2016/06/05/making-website-shouldnt-be-difficult
======
guylepage3
Great post. Soon Blockstack, [http://blockstack.org](http://blockstack.org)
will allow developers to build apps without setting up a server and having to
worry about things like authentication and storage.

